# Gelatin



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I made a large amount of gelatin food last time for my P and I was wondering if it gos bad? It got freezer burn but I was thinking of tossing it in this new mix?

Is this ok


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

___ said:


> I made a large amount of gelatin food last time for my P and I was wondering if it gos bad? It got freezer burn but I was thinking of tossing it in this new mix?
> 
> Is this ok


can you post a link?

Fillets and pellets are generally regarded as the best diet


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I made a large amount of gelatin food last time for my P and I was wondering if it gos bad? It got freezer burn but I was thinking of tossing it in this new mix?
> 
> Is this ok


can you post a link?

Fillets and pellets are generally regarded as the best diet
[/quote]

No link?? The food im talking about I made, I added shrimp, pellets, wafers, and other items together


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

___ said:


> I made a large amount of gelatin food last time for my P and I was wondering if it gos bad? It got freezer burn but I was thinking of tossing it in this new mix?
> 
> Is this ok


can you post a link?

Fillets and pellets are generally regarded as the best diet
[/quote]

No link?? The food im talking about I made, I added shrimp, pellets, wafers, and other items together
[/quote]
So its like a mix of stuff.I thought you were talking about something like water crystals that have a jello like texture.

You generally want to throw out anything that gets freezer burnt


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I made a large amount of gelatin food last time for my P and I was wondering if it gos bad? It got freezer burn but I was thinking of tossing it in this new mix?
> 
> Is this ok


can you post a link?

Fillets and pellets are generally regarded as the best diet
[/quote]

No link?? The food im talking about I made, I added shrimp, pellets, wafers, and other items together
[/quote]
So its like a mix of stuff.I thought you were talking about something like water crystals that have a jello like texture.

You generally want to throw out anything that gets freezer burnt
[/quote]

Enough said.... Thank you

*CLOSE*


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I made a large amount of gelatin food last time for my P and I was wondering if it gos bad? It got freezer burn but I was thinking of tossing it in this new mix?
> 
> Is this ok


can you post a link?

Fillets and pellets are generally regarded as the best diet
[/quote]

No link?? The food im talking about I made, I added shrimp, pellets, wafers, and other items together
[/quote]
So its like a mix of stuff.I thought you were talking about something like water crystals that have a jello like texture.

You generally want to throw out anything that gets freezer burnt
[/quote]

Why is that????
FOr us it just taste like crap but why toss it?
Its not bad and hasn't lost any nutritional value...or has it?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Why is that????
> FOr us it just taste like crap but why toss it?
> Its not bad and hasn't lost any nutritional value...or has it?


I've found it messes more with the water and if the freezer burn is bad enough the food will float and some fish wont even take stuff from the surface.

I don't think it would be a tragedy if you added the old stuff to the new batch, but why not do just fresh food? If you made too large of a batch that was your mistake and i would just cut my losses and start again with a new fresh batch.

It all depends on how bad the freezer burn is, If its just starting, fine but if its pretty much full blown i wouldn't use it persoanlly


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks a lot guys

I made 6cups last night did not use the old stuff, It wasn't a big deal or anything just wanted to hear your thoughs

as always I appreciate it guys thank you


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

What ratio of food to gleatin did you use? I did this once and the gelatin would just not firm up.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this is interesting. ive never thought of making a mixed food myself using gelatin.

in what form do you purchase the gelatin in? and where from the supermarket?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

The one time I tried it, I just bought like Knox gelatin. It comes in a little 1 or 2 ounce package I believe, much like yeast would. There is a post in the saved topic section of feeding and nutrition. In short you get a blender and mix all the ingredients together- algae flakes, pellets, all that good stuff, shrimp, tilapia, catfish, etc. Add the gelatin, mix it up- same method as jell-o from my understanding and then put them to settle in the aluminum foil cupcake wrappers. when set, you just take them out, cut em up and freeze em.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

This is the link to the fist batch I ever made... With **PICS**

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/103532-diy-piranha-food/page__st__60__p__2273761__hl__gelatin__fromsearch__1&#entry2273761

I added some extras... With all the good stuff 65hex said you need to remember the vegies like carrots ands pees

To answer you question I used "knox gelatin" comes as a powder and I just followed the firming ratio on the back... You just have to know how much you have, I had 5 cups of mix then put all the powder in 1 cup of !HOT! water then put it in. I knew thats the way I was making it so I blended everything a bit thick

Hope that helps, and read up on everything you should and should not put in your mix. I made sure to add more scallops and shrimp w/shell b/c I wanted it to sink. With my first mix I went light on it and with the floating food in it it made it linger at the top and took a bit to drop and FLUFFY wasnt a big fan of that


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info and link. I will try to do this in the coming weeks.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

65galhex said:


> Thanks for the info and link. I will try to do this in the coming weeks.


N/P man

Do a write up and get some pics i like to see what ppl pick and how they make it happen


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Hopefully now that the holiday weekend has passed I will have some free time to invest into this little DIY project. Ill let you know how it turns out.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

65galhex said:


> Hopefully now that the holiday weekend has passed I will have some free time to invest into this little DIY project. Ill let you know how it turns out.


Did you get time to make some of this food?

Let us know how it went/goes


----------

